# headache as a first sign of pregnancy?



## lu-is

I'm wondering if anyone else has been experiencing or has experienced an ongoing, annoyingly dull headache while in the 2ww?
It started a week ago today, felt like a fever/dehydration like head right at the front of my forhead that I cannot shake! I've drank plenty of fluids, I'm not running a fever, I tried caffeine.. nothing gets rid of it!
Originally it was accompanied with a bit of a sore throat, that went away a couple of days ago.
I've also been nauseous atleast once every day for the past week; could these be pregnancy signs?
I had a dizzy spell last Friday really badly.. since then it's just been a little dizzy when I stand up sometimes; but still nausea.

*shrugs*


----------



## airotciv

I don't know but I had SUCH a bad headache yesterday, which I put down to not drinking/eating enough and it being my first day back at work after the holidays, but I've had a bit of a headache again today and I've drank and eaten more, so I don't know. Let's hope it's a good sign, eh?! :) xxx


----------



## pooch

i had a splitting headache last week (a couple of days after O). let's hope it is!


----------



## korink26

My absolute only symptom was a very bad headache at 7 dpo. I left work and as soon as I laid down I was out. I get headaches fairly often, so didn't think much of it. But that was it, no metal mouth, no increased cm, no bigger/veiny bbs, no nausea, no gas no anything. So good luck!!


----------



## ssh0923

i'm experiencing light headaches too. its been like this for 2 maybe 3 days now. and i've been very very thirsty all of the time. i'm only 5 dpo so i'm not sure. right now i'm also getting slight lower back aches and cramps/twinges in my cervix area...and the shooting pain here and there on my boobs. my nipples ache. i was at work and ran down the stairs to take care of something and when my boobs were bouncing from the run down the stairs it hurt me soooo bad...:shrug: i just hope its not all in my head. and its so early so idk 

i hear headaches could be a sign. your body is goin through changes which in turn can give u headaches. 

:dust: FX for all you girls!!


----------



## pooch

i have been so thirsty too and peeing A LOT. that's pretty much it for me now.


----------



## crystal443

I get alot of headaches, I usually get one a day or two after O which is usually a doozie and then I usually get one about four days before AF. I also had dull ache headaches when I was pregnant and a few migraines. I've read that ibupfrofen is bad to take in the TWW but its the only thing that relieves my headaches, I've tried codiene tablets, caffiene and nothing else works. Has anyone else heard Ibuprofen is bad in the TWW and why it might be?


----------



## lu-is

I've been thirstier than usual lately too. hmm...

That's a good question crystal.. I don't know how ibuprofen would affect stuff in 2ww.


----------



## momwannabe81

I get AF migraines and I take excedrine menstrual and works but idk if safe for tww I sure could use something as I feel as if AF is here but no blood off and on since Saturday I'm now 11 dpo and still BFN


----------



## philliha

I just visited my gyno yesterday, and she told me not to take ibuprofen while TTC or during pregnancy. I believe she said it can reduce the likelihood of implantation and possibly cause miscarriages.


----------



## XxTanixX

I've been experiencing headaches for three weeks now (I currently have one as I'm typing this :dohh:) and I rarely ever get headaches. I'm hoping it's a good sign.

*Random moment alert* I can smell grapefruit lotion or something. Where is it coming from?????


----------



## lu-is

XxTanixX said:


> I've been experiencing headaches for three weeks now (I currently have one as I'm typing this :dohh:) and I rarely ever get headaches. I'm hoping it's a good sign.
> 
> *Random moment alert* I can smell grapefruit lotion or something. Where is it coming from?????

yuck.. three weeks! I hope it is a sign for you. :thumbup:
I can't believe I've had this headache for a week now. boo.. It's a bit better this evening, much less annoying.


----------



## XxTanixX

Well I'm starting to bleed so I doubt it.

I FOUND THE SMELL!!!! It is indeed grapefruit lotion and it's two rooms away. Why can I smell it???


----------



## lu-is

Awww.. Sorry to hear that Tani


----------



## happigail

Thought I'd mention that headaches and a snotty nose all the time were my only symptoms for quite a while with kitty, so def a possible sign x


----------



## XxTanixX

Omg Happigail your daughter is so cute!!!! I love her eyes.


----------



## wanabeamama

hey im on 7dpo and had a headace all day right at the fron feels like im dehidrated and been very dizzy and stuffy/snotty nose felt like i need to go to bed all day :(
:dust: to you all


----------



## lu-is

wanabeamama said:


> hey im on 7dpo and had a headace all day right at the fron feels like im dehidrated and been very dizzy and stuffy/snotty nose felt like i need to go to bed all day :(
> :dust: to you all

That's how I feel! The headache is less today, but last week especially I felt dizzy/dehydrated. My nose has also been stuffy.


----------



## wanabeamama

lu-is said:


> wanabeamama said:
> 
> 
> hey im on 7dpo and had a headace all day right at the fron feels like im dehidrated and been very dizzy and stuffy/snotty nose felt like i need to go to bed all day :(
> :dust: to you all
> 
> That's how I feel! The headache is less today, but last week especially I felt dizzy/dehydrated. My nose has also been stuffy.Click to expand...

last night i had a really deep sleep felt like i had a full on cold but kept having really bizzar vivid dreams about other peoples babies that i was looking after had me a little worried when i woke up i was thinking omg does this mean ill have to adopt ?????? Or is it because everone arround me has children and im scared ill never have my own :(


----------



## sar89

lu-is said:


> I'm wondering if anyone else has been experiencing or has experienced an ongoing, annoyingly dull headache while in the 2ww?
> It started a week ago today, felt like a fever/dehydration like head right at the front of my forhead that I cannot shake! I've drank plenty of fluids, I'm not running a fever, I tried caffeine.. nothing gets rid of it!
> Originally it was accompanied with a bit of a sore throat, that went away a couple of days ago.
> I've also been nauseous atleast once every day for the past week; could these be pregnancy signs?
> I had a dizzy spell last Friday really badly.. since then it's just been a little dizzy when I stand up sometimes; but still nausea.
> 
> *shrugs*

Hmm.. Its hard for me to tell really.. ive had a few headches here and there and a migraine for the last 2 days however I suffer with these anyway so I have made the link between the two..
However I hope :)


----------



## pooch

i have a headache again...10 DPO


----------



## lu-is

My headache totally started up again this morning. I was feeling almost normal yesterday than I woke up this morning feeling really dehydrated almost hung over - I know I drank a ton of water yesterday so I couldn't possibly be.

I also got crazy dizzy shortly before lunch today.


----------



## pooch

lu-is that is how i've been feeling! hungover! and i drink SO MUCH because i'm so thirsty. i hope this is a good sign for both of us!


----------



## lu-is

I hope it's a good sign too! 
If it's not pregnancy, I really wonder about this headache and dizziness - can't be a good sign if it's not because of a baby.


----------



## XxTanixX

I currently have another headache and have gone through five water bottles already. I keep drinking water but feel like I'm dying of thirst!


----------



## lu-is

Yeah! I wake up and I feel incredibly thirsty. I've been drinking way more than usual.

I've also been feeling warmer all the time and flushed in the face. Is that a symptom?


----------



## Mommy_Moose

I had a headache that went on forever and would not go away, before I got my bfp with my son. So, it could be, because of the hormones. :)


----------



## StaceyKor

Mommy_Moose said:


> I had a headache that went on forever and would not go away, before I got my bfp with my son. So, it could be, because of the hormones. :)

Heres hoping...i have had a mild headache for the last 3 days, at this moment i'm just putting it down to hayfever as my nose is blocked too lol xx


----------



## lu-is

ooh a stuffy nose can be a sign of pregnancy.

Thanks for the info Mommy_Moose! Makes me feel positive again. yay! might still be a BFP. 
It doesn't matter what I do to try and shake this headache it's just always there.


----------



## orchidlily222

I have the same unstoppable headache; the dull, aching, pressure in my forehead like hangover/dehydration that won't go away along with a flushed feverish feeling but not sick! Im also having a crapload of other things that I hope indicate BFP upcoming--testing when AF is due on MAy 8th/mother's day(talk about pressure!).

I have veiny exponentially growing boobs--and they hurt; stabbing but not AF cramping pain in my abdomen, lower back pain, salivating nausea all day long which gets worse when i haven't eaten in over a couple of hours, dizziness that makes my head feel cloudy and woozy...and i have to pee constantly.

who knows but i am hopeful! I have heard a lot of feedback about this kind of headache being a sign of BFP to come so it could be a sign!

good luck to everyone in the 2WW!


----------



## Mommy_Moose

:dust: to all you ladies :)


----------



## XxTanixX

So apparently my Metformin medication I've been taking causes some of the symptoms I've been experiencing lately. Not going to lie, kinda let down.


----------



## lu-is

orchidlily222 said:


> I have the same unstoppable headache; the dull, aching, pressure in my forehead like hangover/dehydration that won't go away along with a flushed feverish feeling but not sick! Im also having a crapload of other things that I hope indicate BFP upcoming--testing when AF is due on MAy 8th/mother's day(talk about pressure!).
> 
> I have veiny exponentially growing boobs--and they hurt; stabbing but not AF cramping pain in my abdomen, lower back pain, salivating nausea all day long which gets worse when i haven't eaten in over a couple of hours, dizziness that makes my head feel cloudy and woozy...and i have to pee constantly.
> 
> who knows but i am hopeful! I have heard a lot of feedback about this kind of headache being a sign of BFP to come so it could be a sign!
> 
> good luck to everyone in the 2WW!

Wow!! That sounds exactly like me! (except for the boobs, I can't tell if they've grown so I'm thinking not..)
The nausea and headache have been the worst; and I've noticed the nausea is really bad if I haven't eaten lately.


----------



## orchidlily222

Lu-is,

How is it going with the headache and the other symptoms? I had massive cramping that kept me up all last night and I was worried it was AF coming 4 days early; I broke down and tested today even though it was only 10dpo and a BFN :(; I was certain AF was playing a trick on me and coming early but I have read a lot of similar cramping signs as also implantation...so I am totally confused.

The headache persists, the boobs persist, but the nausea seems to have abated for the moment and I don't feel on fire today (also heard there can be a temp dip for a day with implantation) so who knows; I am 70% thinking AF is on her way early and 30% hopeful that maybe it's a BFP in my future....

argh :)!


----------



## lu-is

hey Orchidlily!
My headache is less than last week, but I still feel dehydrated.
The nausea has seems to have stopped, I didn't feel it yesterday or today.
I have had cramps for the past 2 days.. feels like AF - but again who knows? :wacko:

I've had really bad pain in my right hip, it's hard to fall asleep sometimes; I don't know if this is a pregnancy sign or if something else is wrong.. I'm waiting for either a BFP or AF to know for sure. 
Body temperature still seems higher. 

I'm not testing again until Friday or Saturday.


----------



## orchidlily222

lu-is said:


> hey Orchidlily!
> My headache is less than last week, but I still feel dehydrated.
> The nausea has seems to have stopped, I didn't feel it yesterday or today.
> I have had cramps for the past 2 days.. feels like AF - but again who knows? :wacko:
> 
> I've had really bad pain in my right hip, it's hard to fall asleep sometimes; I don't know if this is a pregnancy sign or if something else is wrong.. I'm waiting for either a BFP or AF to know for sure.
> Body temperature still seems higher.
> 
> I'm not testing again until Friday or Saturday.

I'm testing tomorrow am; who knows. I have been having intense lower back pain....so bad that i made an emergency visit to my acupuncturists after work today cause I couldn't take it...i told my husband it felt like a 500 lb man walking on my back in cleats...he said it seemed weirdly specific :)...but it hurts. Acupuncture helped but if AF comes and the pain stays i may go to the dr cause I have no idea where that would be coming from.

Af due sunday and the countdown begins--i feel like it could go either way at this point...i think i have gotten to the over disection phase where im just confused :).


----------



## Marini_Mare

I've had a headache since last night & had the same one last week, couldn't even sleep (its the top of my head/forehead area) and I STILL have it! :growlmad:, I also keep getting dizzy randomly after getting up, my left arm has been restless for the last couple days, and I'll be hungry, then if I wait too long I'll get a super bad stomach ache :( I've only been off my BCP for 4 days, still no AF, thought it was coming, had a little brown in clear cm, and what I thought was cramps, then the next day there was nothing again :shrug: only thing I can think of is that I missed a couple pills about a month ago when we moved across country & I didn't have a refill after my period week in time.. tested, got a bfn :shrug: I haven't been off BCP long enough to get any weird symptoms l:shrug::shrug::shrug: I'm actually hoping AF shows up, lol :haha:


----------



## crystal443

philliha said:


> I just visited my gyno yesterday, and she told me not to take ibuprofen while TTC or during pregnancy. I believe she said it can reduce the likelihood of implantation and possibly cause miscarriages.

Oh no!! I just took two Ibuprofen about an hour ago:dohh: I figured I was safe because I'm due for AF on the 28th and this is my usual time for pre AF migraine. grrr. I wasn't going to take them but I didn't want the headache to get out of hand. I guess I won't take anymore and will stick with paracetamol and be safe


----------

